# Need Help Picking an Intermediate All Mountain Board



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

For the Legacy, 63 seems somewhat long-ish for your weight but I was riding 161 when I was about your size which would've been in 1998 or so... if you're never really going in the park I think you could probably manage on the 163, it will be fast and there may be a learning curve to it a bit since the rocker/camber combo some people find it a little squirelly.

The Gnu CC is a really good board for the money. I just peeped on Evo and they only have the CC Wide in a size 156 which may be shorter than you want to go.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

go_cubbies22 said:


> Looking for a new board. I am 5'11", weigh 175, size 12 boots and am an average to intermediate snowboader. I mainly stick to groomed trails and powder if I can find it and rarely go to the park. After doing a little research, have narrowed it down to Rossignol Taipan, Gnu Carbon Credit or Never Summer SL/Legacy. Any opinions on those or other suggestions? Evo.com has the NS on sale but only in 163 which might be a little long for me. Thanks for the help.


You have some awesome choices there. The Carbon Credit is an amazing deck and adds magnetraction which can be a huge benefit in lesser snow conditions. A few Q's if you don't mind. What area of the world do you ride in? What stance width and angles do you ride? If you have time please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).

Thanks!


----------



## go_cubbies22 (Mar 19, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> You have some awesome choices there. The Carbon Credit is an amazing deck and adds magnetraction which can be a huge benefit in lesser snow conditions. A few Q's if you don't mind. What area of the world do you ride in? What stance width and angles do you ride? If you have time please measure your foot using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).
> 
> Thanks!


Forward stance(+21, +6), Zero setback, about 21" for width, foot measurement is 27.62 cm. I currently live in Alaska and do all my riding here. Will be living here for the next two years and then moving to the Lower 48 so my riding after that will be Colorado/Utah. 

The Never Summer seems like a sweet board but I don't know if it's worth the extra $140-$200 compared to the other two. What do you think between the Banana rocker and the hybrid rocker for mainly groomers and powder? The CC has the magnetraction which I see as the major advantage over the Taipan. Thanks.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I am 175 and spend most of my time on a 157 or 158. Not a wide either. 

I ride mostly powder and up to 40cm of fresh on this size is fine.

A 161 would be fine too IMO, but 163 is longer than you need and when you want to do anything other than powder and carving (ie playing around butters, presses and spins) you will wish you had a shorter board.

NS make great boards but look for a shorter board IMO. You may want a wide if you are 12 at 11 I do not need a wide but get your foot measured properly.

I ride the proto CT which could work for you if you find a 160. 

Its good to get a board just the right size you can grow into and enjoy for several years. If you buy a non ideal board because its on sale you will probably end up selling it and buying a new one after one season on it or less.


----------



## go_cubbies22 (Mar 19, 2012)

The Gnu Altered Genetics looks like a pretty sweet board. Anybody think this board is worth the extra money over the CC?


----------



## Liv4Sno (Apr 1, 2010)

go_cubbies22 said:


> The Gnu Altered Genetics looks like a pretty sweet board. Anybody think this board is worth the extra money over the CC?


I would not go for the CC. I outgrew it in one season. I would consider a Riders Choice or a NS Heritage for freeriding. GNU and Lib are having sales on their websites as well as The House or Dogfunk.


----------



## go_cubbies22 (Mar 19, 2012)

Liv4Sno said:


> I would not go for the CC. I outgrew it in one season. I would consider a Riders Choice or a NS Heritage for freeriding. GNU and Lib are having sales on their websites as well as The House or Dogfunk.


Thanks for the input on the CC.

Here's what I'm looking at now.

Rossi Taipan 158 or 160- $190
Gnu Altered Genetics 159- $360
Gnu Riders Choice 161.5- $310

Any thoughts?


----------



## Liv4Sno (Apr 1, 2010)

go_cubbies22 said:


> Thanks for the input on the CC.
> 
> Here's what I'm looking at now.
> 
> ...


Either of the GNU's IMO. I've still got my CC, a TRS, and just bought a Jamie Lynn Phoenix Series for next season. I'm really happy with Mervin. Check this site out too:

Snowboard Gear Reviews By The Good Ride


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

go_cubbies22 said:


> Thanks for the input on the CC.
> 
> Here's what I'm looking at now.
> 
> ...


Any of those look good:thumbsup:

If money is an issue the Rossi is a steal and although they are not as trendy as mervins they are solid boards.

If you have the cash I would personally go with the altered genetics because a 159 is going to be very versatile and in the sweet spot for our weight.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Liv4Sno said:


> Either of the GNU's IMO. I've still got my CC, a TRS, and just bought a Jamie Lynn Phoenix Series for next season. I'm really happy with Mervin. Check this site out too:
> 
> Snowboard Gear Reviews By The Good Ride


The Good Ride is crap. Ignore them.

CC? no. SL or Legacy would be good. Also look at the Signal Omni, Flow Drifter, or Arbor Coda.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I know you are not looking at this board but I love Arbor and the element rx is a stiffer coda more of what you are looking for.
Element RX


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Nivek said:


> *The Good Ride is crap. Ignore them.*
> 
> CC? no. SL or Legacy would be good. Also look at the Signal Omni, Flow Drifter, or Arbor Coda.


Why do you say that? Like all review sites The Good Ride has its weaknesses and biases but overall I think they provide some decent info.


----------



## go_cubbies22 (Mar 19, 2012)

After looking around a lot of today, I've narrowed it down to the Gnu Altered Genetics, NS Legacy or NS Heritage X. Any opinions between those three? Appreciate all the help.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

The altered genetics is cheaper and looks good but if you have the cash the legacy will be a solid choice IMO. maybe in the 158-160 range.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

go_cubbies22 said:


> Forward stance(+21, +6), Zero setback, about 21" for width, foot measurement is 27.62 cm. I currently live in Alaska and do all my riding here. Will be living here for the next two years and then moving to the Lower 48 so my riding after that will be Colorado/Utah.
> 
> The Never Summer seems like a sweet board but I don't know if it's worth the extra $140-$200 compared to the other two. What do you think between the Banana rocker and the hybrid rocker for mainly groomers and powder? The CC has the magnetraction which I see as the major advantage over the Taipan. Thanks.


Stoked for you bro, all great riding areas in your present and future! 27.62 cm is actually a bit smaller than a US 10. That is pretty important for you as it really rules out a need for wide and actually will give you more options. Your specs are perfectly centered on an Alterred Genetics 159 (which is an amazing deck). For mainly groomers and powder you want the C2 (Camber Rocker Camber Hybrid) of the Alterred Genetics. Coupled with magnetraction that is hard to beat for all mountain freeride. The Carbon Credit uses Gnu's most basic construction (still awesome) while the AG is their most advanced, The biggest differences (construction wise) are weight and base speed.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

go with the Rider's Choice.


----------

